# Best non smudging/running eyeliner



## delilahblue (Apr 6, 2007)

i've been searching for the perfect eyeliner for months. i would love to find one i could use on my lower lid without it smudging within the hour. can any of you help me out?

much thanks


----------



## Subversa (Apr 6, 2007)

I use liquid liners, but I always prime the area around my eyes first w/ Urban decay Primer Potion or just my all-over mineral powder. After the liner has dried, I go over it very lighly with a translucent setting powder.

This seems to do the job and has enough staying power, so that I can use whatever liner has the most appeal for me at the moment.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 6, 2007)

well if you wear a good brand those tend to smear a little only cuz they have good pigmentation (do eyeliners have pigmentation? LOL) so try using one you have to burn with a lighter so you know it wont be running anytime soon.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Apr 6, 2007)

I use L'Oreal's Perfect Pencil Automatic Eyeliners and I love them. I don't have any problems with them smudging/running (unless I a) want it to, B) I really rub my eyes or c) start sobbing - not little sniffle tears, but full-blown crying). They may be worth looking into for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (Apr 6, 2007)

MAC fluidlines for gel liners, MAC liquidlast for liquid eyeliners, and MAC powerpoint for pencil eyeliners. Its all I have and all I ever will use.


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 6, 2007)

Right now I'm in love with Make Up For Ever's Waterproof Eyeliner in Pearly Brown. It's a great liner that doesn't budge at all on me, and that's saying a lot because I have super oily skin and most all eyeliners I've ever used have run or smudged on me.


----------



## Midnight Blue (Apr 6, 2007)

Merle Norman's eyeliner pencils are really good too. I also use BE's Weather Everything drops with their powder liner and it doesn't move either. Good stuff.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 6, 2007)

Mac Fluidline


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 6, 2007)

Another vote for MAC Fluidline... I just bought blacktrack last week, as I'm new to gel eyeliners but I love it.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 6, 2007)

I tried MAC fluidline on my hand the other day in the store. It wouldn't budge a millimeter once it had dried, no matter how much I rubbed it. So I'd go with that.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 6, 2007)

MAC's powerpoint pencils don't budge.

I've also used maybelline's liquid waterproof liner with great results.

I now use MAC fluidline, which usually stays put, sometimes I have to touch up the bottom line half way through the day, but it's cuz I'm so oily.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 6, 2007)

fluidline.


----------



## Michee (Apr 6, 2007)

Mac fluidline for sure.


----------



## Shelley (Apr 6, 2007)

MAC Fluidlines


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 6, 2007)

I guess I'm the minority.... every liner in the world I have ever used on the inner rim, fades or smudges. That includes fluid lines, powerpoints and waterproof liners. The longest lasting in my opinion has been the 24/7 liners by Urban Decay. As for liquid liners (not used in the waterline) I DO think the best is liquidlast by MAC.


----------



## Midnight Blue (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, another one I tried is Stila's gel eyeliner -- I think they're called "smudge pots". That was really good too. My only problem was that it got really dry before I could use it up so I felt like I wasted too much of it.

With all these raves about Mac liners, I'm going to have to go get some of those to try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Apr 7, 2007)

fluidline - some of the girls on here recommended me 'cos i had the same problem as you. It's definitely my HG eyeliner now, though it can be a nightmare to remove at times...but i suppose that's proof of its staying power lol


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 7, 2007)

fluidlines or eyeshadow with a primer underneath.


----------



## mischalei (Jun 11, 2007)

For me MAC Fluidlines does not stay put. I told the mac girl n she didn't believe me. If I put it on my top lids by the end of the night its all over my bottom lids!!! I love the look of fluidlines but not that gross smudgy look i get after wearing it for more than 6 hrs and I do use primer on my lids - urban decay.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 11, 2007)

I like Revlon's Colorstay pencil liner. I use it on my upper waterline and it stays put. It's a b***h to get off, lol


----------



## yumemiru (Jun 11, 2007)

i use MAC fluidline then cover with a litlle powder of e/s of similar colour and it stay put all day


----------



## Bexy (Jun 11, 2007)

For my waterline I use Smashbox Jet Set waterproof. It is the best liner and has a great brush too.


----------



## susan111 (Jun 11, 2007)

clinique brush on cream liners


----------



## JooXay (Jun 11, 2007)

i've been looking for the same, just heard about waterproof eyeliners at sephora!

havent tried them yet, but i'm planning on it!


----------



## heyyitsalana (Jun 16, 2007)

Clinique eyeliners aren't bad =)


----------



## searchin' (Jun 16, 2007)

I hope this is okay to raise this question here, but what is the staying difference between kohl pencils and regular eye-liners? In looking at some of the tutorials I see kohl being used as the liner, but for some reason I have it in my head that it has a tendency to smudge. Any thoughts?


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 16, 2007)

i was going to recommend the same thing... especially for lower lashes.


----------



## Kemper (Jun 16, 2007)

*Another one for the Fluidline bandwagon! Blacktrack is an absolute necessity!*


----------



## Shelley (Jun 16, 2007)

MAC Fluidline.


----------



## chinadoll (Jun 17, 2007)

MAC fluidlines blacktrack. Also for pencil Urban decay 24/7.


----------



## nesli00 (Aug 1, 2011)

STUDIO GEAR Invincible Earth. This is the best eyeliner ever. Doesnt smear what so ever once its dry. I swear by it.


----------



## 2nd Love (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Gel Eyeliner is great for a smudge proof day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## satojoko (Aug 18, 2011)

I never have problems with my liners smudging, and I do have oily skin. Always have. But the way I apply it is &gt; pencil liner first (doesn't matter what kind at all), then go over it with a powder eye shadow which is very close in color to the pencil, using a slanted synthetic brush. Doesn't matter if the eye shadow is loose minerals or a solid shadow. My liner can sit on my eyes for 14 to 16 hours and goes nowhere. I do the same over MAC Fluidline and Liquidlast, as well as over my NYX and Wet n Wild fat shadow pencils. Doesn't matter what kind of pencil, gel liner or anything else I use, as long as I use the powder shadow over top, it never moves. I also sometimes apply the pencil first and then use the slanted brush to apply the loose minerals or highly pigmented solid eye shadows WET, using eye drops, over the pencil. The eye drops work better overall than water, which is why I use them.

I have just as good results when I use only eye shadows wet, applied with a slanted brush and eye drops of any kind. The stuff stays on all day and never moves.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, this thread was resurrected from the dead wasn't it?  That's awesome!!

I've always had problems, like satojoko, with oily skin. Unlike her, however, it did effect my eyeliner as well as my mascara. Most of the liners I found worked for a while, but then the smudging began. Very frustrating.

I am a big fan of "sharpen yourself" pencils since I like to get a point so sharp, you could skewer meat with it! NYC has a sharpen yourself waterproof pencil which stays put all day. And the price is more than affordable. $3.99 a pencil.  Love them, easy to find, and doesn't break the bank. What more could I ask for?


----------



## Zuzi Tirdil (Feb 7, 2012)

Prestige brand is good would say very good also with using primer will not move; hope it helps &lt;3

great but I have sensitive eyes and I need a very creamy but non smudge pencil so not for me otherwise great

this is advertising I believe this site is about something else


----------



## Kemper (Aug 27, 2012)

Why do I see my post from _four years ago_ on the front page of this thread!? 

Anyway, I was about to say the exact. Same. Words. That is so creepy. 

"Another one for MAC's fluidline!" 

I also recommend Bobbi Brown's gel liner, Sana Extra Heavy eyeliner (for a soft black for those who are so inclined), and Illamasqua precision ink eyeliner. For pencils, Urban Decay 24/7 or Tarina Tarantino's Hyperliner.


----------



## Themis (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok, so it seems like MAC fluidline is the way to go, but how easy is it to remove / wash off?


----------



## amstern (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree, priming your eyes is key to long lasting eye liner. I start with a really moisturizing eye cream and then an eye primer (the combo keeps it from looking cakey). I'm really into this paint pot from MAC that really keeps the liner in place. Bobbi Brown Long Wear Gel Liner is great for all day use and is a more natural look than a liquid.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 9, 2013)

Gel Liner = Mac's Fluidline

Pencil = Estee Lauder's Doublewear


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Jan 10, 2013)

I LOVE Physicians Formula eyeliners. They wear all day, and they don't smudge or run.


----------

